# hello to all it's all new to me the site i mean.



## charlie (Oct 5, 2013)

I have been playing around with car audio since a set of speakers called mind blowers was one of the first amplified speaker i had ever seen,it had sort of a gains dial you mounted next to the driver. wondering if anyone remember those?well to be honest i first seen an Alpine cda 7832 head unit for sale and wondered if it was still for sale,the price was right.the problem is i can't gain access to the site or the seller so if you are out their and are running this add on diymobileaudio.com and have a way to message me let me in on it.well i just picked up an Alpine cda 9815 and it sounds and works great but i would like to get my hands on the 7832 also. to all members out their hello. i know a few thing's about car audio but by no means know it all.have a great day but still not sure were this post will end up lol.


----------



## charlie (Oct 5, 2013)

well not sure what im doing but if this message ends up with the DIYMA freshman i think hes the guy with the alpine cda 7832 if so and your from fall river call 642-4751 you know the rest of the numbers to put in front of this i also live in fall river i live in the highlands area give me a call asap.


----------



## charlie (Oct 5, 2013)

well still don't know if the right person is getting this message.if you have a n alpine cda 7832 posted on diymobileaudio.com call me im from fall river and im sure you know the area code so here's the last 7 digits 642-4751


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Not exactly sure what you're talking about Charlie, but you might want to look in this section. 

Car Audio Classifieds - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum

Or is this what you meant?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-head-unit-nice-condition-vintage-4-volt.html


----------

